# Datei lesen -Shell Skript



## lernen.2007 (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich will mit Shell Skript aus eine Datei lesen. Ich habe ein Text File: test.txt. Wie kann ich denn Zeile für Zeile diese Datei lesen?

while read $value
do
echo hallo
done < test.txt

Aber er gibt noch nicht mal hallo aus, d.h. es funktioniert nicht. Habt Ihr vielleicht ein Tipp für mich?

Danke


----------



## olqs (17. April 2008)

Shell Skript unter Linux oder Windows?

Unter Linux bist fast richtig, obwohl mir bei deinem Skript pro Zeile in der Datei test.txt einmal Hallo ausgegeben wird:

```
while read value
do
  echo $value
done < test.txt
```

Windows Batch Shell:

```
for /F "tokens=*" %i (test.txt) do (
  echo %i
)
```


----------



## lernen.2007 (17. April 2008)

Hallo,

danke. Es geht jetzt.


----------

